# rbs vs fahaka puffer(sp?)



## boomer (Nov 5, 2006)

well a friend introduced me to the fahaka puffer and it started to grow on me. i dunno if i should get some rbs or the puffer i like em both wish i had 2 tanks but i dont. which one would you all recomend, why??


----------



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)

I have had both fish, and perosnaly i would go with the fahaka. I think it looks more impressive, have alot of persoanality and gets bigger. only downside is you can basicly only have that fish in the tank other than maby some dither fish. jsut keep in mind they get to about 18", basicly only eat shelfish. I think reds would be neat if yopu could have a huge pack of them but personaly i find them boring at times, though but it depends on the school soetimes you luck out and get some charictors but i duno, depedns. I kno i wont do pygo's againe unless i can have atleast a good 10 or more of them and grow them out, otherwise i dont find it worth it. thats jsut my 2 cents.


----------



## boomer (Nov 5, 2006)

hmmm tough choice. is there a website about fahakas' myabe i can read up on it more. and is there a place only i can buy 1 small and raise hmm till he gets big. i dunno such a hard choice to make.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

id pick the fahaka if you want a personable fish. google "fahaka puffer care sheet" you could probably find some good info.


----------



## boomer (Nov 5, 2006)

i dunno maybe im stupid i cant find anything on the care sheet. it just brings me to forums people selling them or wanting them. hmm


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Id go with rbps, you can have a whole shoal not just one nice fish but a bunch and plus they are fun to watch eat.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

hmmmmm, i think a shoal of reds is pretty common, so go with the fahaka, people tell me they're nutter man, give it a shot maybe ill try something too


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

fahaka r cool but what size tank u got??? a shoal of reds would be nice


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

If you have a 125 gallon or plan to upgrade to one, definitely get the Fahaka.
I've owned one and they're amazing fish! Probably my favorite fish I've ever owned.
They have powerful teeth that can bite through crab claws and they have a great personality. They're very owner-responsive and beg for food when you come near the tank.
Just make sure you read up on them before you get one. Good luck!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

this may help http://piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=107409


----------



## boomer (Nov 5, 2006)

right now i got a 75 summer hopefully getting a 150 when i get my job back. anyone know where i can get a small one?


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

They are pretty hard to find, at least where i live they are. I would go with the fahaka.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

i would go with the fahaka. my fahaka had much more personality than any p's ive ever had.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

If you want to see some destruction done, then get a shoal of pygocentrus nattereri. I don't know much about fahaka puffers, but I been hearing good things about them. Its all up to you man...


----------



## marauderrt10 (Nov 21, 2006)

get a peacock bass


----------



## rockymax (Feb 12, 2007)

i dunno if uve found this yet, but heres something i googled
http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?cl...;articleid=2469


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

I'd get the puffer, if they have the same personality of my GSP's you'll love it.


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Sorry this is a little off-topic, but what does a fahaka puffer usually cost?


----------



## marauderrt10 (Nov 21, 2006)

skubasteve! said:


> Sorry this is a little off-topic, but what does a fahaka puffer usually cost?


they usually cost 50$ for a large one (5"-6").


----------



## boomer (Nov 5, 2006)

anyone know of a place on the web to buy one??? i am lost


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

boomer said:


> anyone know of a place on the web to buy one??? i am lost


id say go on the net and find stores near you or at least traveling distance,and just call and ask every store and if they dont have it ask every store again and see if they can order you one.they were about to do it when i asked for a black piranha,but i didnt care that much so i got redz and there awsome...super aggresive....i love'm


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

I've never seen a fahaka, does anyone have a pic?


----------



## rockymax (Feb 12, 2007)

this place sells them...looks like theyre out of stock now but maybe u can send them an email?
http://www.fish2u.com/smmbupuffer.html


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

rockymax said:


> this place sells them...looks like theyre out of stock now but maybe u can send them an email?
> http://www.fish2u.com/smmbupuffer.html


The puffer looks nice and unusual.


----------



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)

there awesoem fish, heres what they look like a little way down the road.


----------



## rockymax (Feb 12, 2007)

heres a pretty good video of one..


----------



## boomer (Nov 5, 2006)

hmm everyplace i talked to no one has any? anyone else have any luck finding some for sale.


----------



## awdawg (Jan 25, 2006)

I got one ordered in for me :-D I am picking it up saturday, took a month for them to get one for me though.


----------



## mr_b401 (Jul 6, 2005)

Even though this is a piranha forum, my vote goes to the fahaka...very interactive, interesting fish imo.

It grew on ya, you said. Give it a try.


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

rockymax said:


> heres a pretty good video of one..


nice video


----------

